# 1000 followers



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I got 1K on TikTok yay


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Wow. Congratulations!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Wow. Congratulations!


Thank you


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Congrats!🙌


----------

